# how do you think?



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

And what I mean by that is, what is your way of thinking. Do you think with positive thoughts or are you a negative thinker? I tend to lean towards the negative side on some issues, but not all. When it comes to my husband, my thoughts are more negative. Like tonight, about an hour and a half ago, he gave me a kiss and told me we was going to go sit at the Denny's for a cup of coffee and write his employee's schedules for work. I said "ok" and he left. Now, he could have easily been telling me the truth but I think very negatively and I think that he's running off to see that woman he's been having an emotional affair with. I have no proof of this though but him taking off to sit at Denny's isn't common either. He typically writes the schedules in his office at work. I don't have a car, so there is no way I can drive by the Denny's to see for myself. 
I wish I knew how not to care sometimes. The negative thoughts can eat me alive sometimes


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This one is not a matter of having negative or positive feelings. It's about having a "gut" feeling--and those are usually right. How/where he does his employee's schedule is now deviating from the normal routine--that's a big red flag. My estranged husband used the employee's schedule as an out a lot too. He would tell me he was going to the boat to work on it; said he could concentrate there undisturbed. That couldn't have been further from the truth. It's funny the schedule would be untouched the following day.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I am definitely more of a pessimist. It's been something I've struggled through my whole life. I probably have more negative thoughts about my H, especially at this point. However, I don't distrust him...never think he's cheating, but that's because I just don't think he would ever do that or have the opportunity since he never goes anywhere. But, I am always on the cautious side. That's not always a good thing, but it does keep me out of trouble sometimes.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm more pragmatic in a sense that if I had to worry about a partner messing around I would just remove them from my life. Don't lose years of your life on somebody that can't commit emotionally and sexually. If they want to sex with other people then let them do it. Don't get angry or let it destroy your life. Dump and find someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

